# Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt wo Jarl Kalf tot ist.



## fabio407

Hi! 

"Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, *jetzt* *wo* Jarl Kalf tot ist."

The sentence above is a translation of the following sentence: "I suppose you would want to leave, now that Earl Kalf is dead." ( Vikings -- HBO series; S4: E6 )

I suppose "wo" being colloquially used.  What formal phrases could be used to convey the same meaning in not  informal register?

Would  "jetzt da" and  "jetzt denn"  be possible phrases to be used in not informal situations?  My tries:

"Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, *jetzt* *da* Jarl Kalf tot ist."

"Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, *jetzt* *denn *Jarl Kalf ist tot."

By the way, what do we call "conjunction phrases" in German grammar?

* I'm assuming (i) that "jetz wo"  is a set phrase due to the word order in the second clause: it's placed in its first position;  (ii) that if "jetzt" were use as an adverb not included in a conjunction phase, the word order something like

"Ich nehme an, du willst gehen,  da jetzt Jarl Kalf tot ist."
[ "da" in first position and adverb "jetzt" in the middle field.  Does this word order sound better than "da Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist"? Maybe because "da", being short, attracts "jetzt"?]

"Ich nehme an, du willst gehen,  denn Jarl Kalf ist jetzt tot."
[ "denn" in "position zero" and adverb "jetzt" at the start of the middle field ]

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle BBB

No, jetzt wo is fine. It's not informal. Jetzt da is correct, too.


----------



## JClaudeK

Uncle BBB said:


> No, jetzt wo is fine.





> Drückt das Bezugswort etwas Räumliches oder Zeitliches aus, kann alternativ zu einer Präposition das Relativadverb "*wo*" benutzt werden.
> 
> Endlich haben wir im Lotto gewonnen. *Jetzt* sind unsere finanziellen Probleme gelöst.
> *Jetzt*, *wo* wir im Lotto gewonnen haben, sind unsere finanziellen Probleme gelöst.


Relativpronomen und Relativsätze - mein-deutschbuch.de



fabio407 said:


> "Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, da jetzt Jarl Kalf tot ist."
> [ "da" in first position and adverb "jetzt" in the middle field. Does this word order sound better than "da Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist"? Maybe because "da", being short, attracts "jetzt"?]


da jetzt ≠ jetzt da

jetzt da/ wo = now that

da ...... jetzt = as/ because now


----------



## Frantsi

fabio407 said:


> By the way, what do we call "conjunction phrases" in German grammar?



I guess you talk about _mehrteilige Nebensatzeinleitung_. But there is no conjunction in the example.

Maybe the confusion is caused by the missing comma. These two words »jetzt wo« don’t make sense to me either. The adverbial relative clause »wo Karl tot ist«, which is standard German, depends on the temporal adverbial »jetzt«, which belongs to the main clause but follows it here.

Correct would be:

_Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt, wo Jarl Kalf tot ist._

Not better but for clarification (as in the example JClaudeK quoted):

_Ich nehme an, du willst jetzt, wo Jarl Kalf tot ist, gehen, _


----------



## elroy

Wouldn't "nachdem" work as a more formal alternative?


----------



## fabio407

I see, Frantsi. Now it's clear for me. There is no subordinate clause. The death of the earl is not seen as a cause for the action of moving (according  to the context given by the plot) or going somewhere else, but merely an adverb that modifies the adverb "jetzt".  Thank you all very much for your help!


----------



## elroy

fabio407 said:


> The death of the earl is not seen a cause for the action of moving


 In my opinion, it is.  "jetzt, wo" works just like "now that" in English.


----------



## bearded

Frantsi said:


> there is no conjunction in the example





fabio407 said:


> There is no subordinate clause


Isn't  ''wo'' a subordinating conjunction introducing a subordinate clause? I'm noticing the word order (verb at the end)..


----------



## JClaudeK

fabio407 said:


> The death of the earl is not seen as a cause for the action of moving
> 
> 
> elroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, it is.
Click to expand...

elroy is right. 


elroy said:


> Wouldn't "nachdem" work as a more formal alternative?


With "nachdem", you'd lose the causal aspect.



bearded said:


> Isn't ''wo'' a subordinating conjunction introducing a subordinate clause?


 Yes, it is.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> With "nachdem", you'd lose the causal aspect.


 Oh, I thought it could be used to express causation?

Nachdem sich jetzt alle vorgestellt haben, können wir loslegen. 
Nachdem ich ihr drei E-Mails ohne Antwort geschickt habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie kein Interesse am Angebot hat.

What do you think?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Oh, I thought it could be used to express causation?


In manchen Gegenden (und bei eindeutigem Kontext, nehme ich an).



> nachdem DWDS
> landschaftlich, besonders süddeutsch, österreichisch
> 
> Grammatik: leitet einen kausalen Gliedsatz ein
> Beispiele:
> nachdem die Lage so ist, muss ich leider absagen
> ich kann leider nicht zu Ihnen kommen, nachdem ich wegen des schlechten Wetters erkältet bin





> nachdem Duden
> drückt eine Begründung des Geschehens im Gliedsatz aus
> Gebrauch landschaftlich


----------



## Kajjo

Original: _Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt wo Jarl Kalf tot ist._
Bedeutung: _angesichts der neuen Situation, dass Jarl Kalf tot ist._

Vorab, "jetzt wo" ist perfekt und sehr idiomatisch und hier die ideale Wendung. 



elroy said:


> In my opinion, it is. "jetzt, wo" works just like "now that" in English.


Ja, das denke ich eigentlich auch, aber auch im Englischen entspricht die Bedeutung doch einem "now (given the new situation) that Earl Jalf is dead", oder?



elroy said:


> Wouldn't "nachdem" work as a more formal alternative?


First of all, the German sentence would somehow work with "nachdem", but it changes a lot of connotations and even meaning. It is not just an alternative.

_Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, nachdem Jarl Kalf tot ist._

Hier ist nicht einmal klar, ob Jarl Kalf überhaupt schon gestorben ist. Im Deutschen könnte man das Präsens auch verwenden, um eine zukünftige Situation zu beschreiben. So würde ich den Satz sogar beim spontanen Hören verstehen. 

_Ich nehme an, wir gehen noch zusammen Essen, nachdem wir mit der Arbeit fertig sind.  <sobald wir die Arbeit abgeschlossen haben werden>_

Die zeitliche Komponente überwiegt hier sehr stark, aber ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man hier auch eine Art konsekutive Komponente erkennt: Erst wenn das eine gegeben ist, wird das andere eintreten. Zeitliche und konsekutive Kette überlappen sich.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Nachdem sich jetzt alle vorgestellt haben, können wir loslegen.


Auch in diesem Beispiel überwiegt  die zeitliche Komponente sehr stark. Ich kann da nichts _Kausales_ hineinlesen.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> aber auch im Englischen entspricht die Bedeutung doch einem "now (given the new situation) that Earl Jalf is dead", oder?


 Ja, genau! (Warum "aber"?)


Kajjo said:


> Hier ist nicht einmal klar, ob Jarl Kalf überhaupt schon gestorben ist. Im Deutschen könnte man das Präsens auch verwenden, um eine zukünftige Situation zu beschreiben.


 Ah, good point.  What about

_Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, nachdem *jetzt* Jarl Kalf tot ist._

or

_Nachdem *jetzt* Jarl Kalf tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst. _


Kajjo said:


> Zeitliche und konsekutive Kette überlappen sich.


 I'm actually thinking of two different uses of "nachdem": one temporal and one causative.  I wasn't aware that the causative usage was regional.


JClaudeK said:


> Auch in diesem Beispiel überwiegt  die zeitliche Komponente sehr stark. Ich kann da nichts _Kausales_ hineinlesen.


 Echt? Jeder muss sich vorstellen, bevor man loslegen kann. Die Selbstvorstellungen sind eine Bedingung fürs Loslegen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, nachdem *jetzt* Jarl Kalf tot ist.


No, that sounds unnatural. The other way round it works, though:

_Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt nachdem Jarl Kalf tot ist. _



elroy said:


> _Nachdem *jetzt* Jarl Kalf tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst. _


In this order it doesn't work, but you could re-order it. However, this is not the combination "jetzt wo / jetzt nachdem" anymore, but the two words are independent.

_Nachdem Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst.

Nachdem wir das jetzt endlich geklärt haben, können wir endlich zum Wesentlichen kommen! <very idiomatic>_


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt nachdem Jarl Kalf tot ist.
> 
> Nachdem Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst.
> 
> Nachdem wir das jetzt endlich geklärt haben, können wir endlich zum Wesentlichen kommen! <very idiomatic>_


 In these examples, is the meaning "jetzt(,) wo" (I thought a comma was required?)?


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> _Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt nachdem Jarl Kalf tot ist. _


Dieses 'jetzt nachdem' klingt bei dieser Wortstellung (in meinen Ohren) unschön. Würde sich der Sinn ändern bei der Wortstellung _Ich nehme an, du willst jetzt gehen, nachdem J.K. tot ist _?  Ich gehe davon aus, dass man hier klar versteht, dass J.K. schon tot ist - trotz der Voranstellung von 'jetzt'.  Wenn nicht, dann würde ich noch ein 'ja' hinzufügen:
_Ich nehme an, du willst jetzt gehen, nachdem J.K. ja tot ist._


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> In these examples, is the meaning "jetzt(,) wo" [...] ?


In see a difference. That's why I mentioned "two words independent".

In "jetzt wo" I see the core meaning "angesichts der neuen Stiuation, dass".



elroy said:


> I thought a comma was required?


Oh yes, we have been so focused on the meaning and rephrasing, that we didn't discuss punctuation.

_Jetzt, wo Jarl Kalf tot ist, werde ich das Land verlassen.
Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, jetzt, wo Jarl Kalf tot ist._


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Dieses 'jetzt nachdem' klingt bei dieser Wortstellung (in meinen Ohren) unschön.


I believe it to be acceptable, but as clearly stated "jetzt, wo" is the best solution and perfectly idiomatic.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "jetzt, wo" is the best solution and perfectly idiomatic.


What do you think about my last proposal_ ''Ich nehme an, du willst jetzt gehen, nachdem J.K. ja tot ist''_?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> What do you think about my last proposal_ ''Ich nehme an, du willst jetzt gehen, nachdem J.K. ja tot ist''_?


Sounds weird. Both "jetzt" and "nachdem" are not flowing nicely.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> but as clearly stated "jetzt, wo" is the best solution


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> In see a difference.


 Are you able to articulate the difference?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Are you able to articulate the difference?


_"jetzt, wo"_: angesichts der neuen Situation, dass ...

_Nachdem Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst._ = after Earl Kalf died.... <the "jetzt" is just an addition>


----------



## elroy

Hmm... "After E.K. (has) died,..." makes no sense in English here, so I'm not sure what meaning you see here if not "now that"...


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What about
> 
> _Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, nachdem *jetzt* Jarl Kalf tot ist._
> 
> or
> 
> _Nachdem *jetzt* Jarl Kalf tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst. _


Nur "_Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, * jetzt, nachdem* Jarl Kalf (tot) *gestorben* ist." _würde für mich idiomatisch klingen.

(Und die Bedeutung würde ich als _zeitlich_ auffassen.)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Nur "_Ich nehme an, du willst gehen, * jetzt, nachdem* Jarl Kalf (tot) *gestorben* ist." _würde für mich idiomatisch klingen.


Yeah, that's a valid alternative. Sounds finde to me, too. But I still prefer "jetzt wo".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> _Nachdem Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst._ = after Earl Kalf died.... <the "jetzt" is just an addition>


Für mich hört sich das nach dem kausalen ›nachdem‹ an. Eher in Österreich üblich, vgl. o. #11 und folgendes Bild (S. 206 unten, da, wo die Anstreichung ist):






Der Vorbesitzer des Buches (_Die Schiffbrüchigen des „Jonathan“_) fand ›nachdem‹ offensichtlich unpassend … Im Original (_Les Naufragés du Jonathan_) steht:



> « J’ai bien réfléchi… *Puisque* nous n’avons pas d’armes, je m’en fabriquerai… Une bombe… ce soir même… en comprimant par couches successives de la poudre entre des toiles trempées dans du goudron… C’est pour cela que j’ai besoin de feu… pour faire fondre le goudron…
> Les Naufragés du Jonathan/Troisième partie/Chapitre IV - Wikisource



Die Übersetzung erschien im Verlag Hartleben, der seinen Hauptsitz in Wien hatte. Die meisten Übersetzer, die Hartleben beauftragte, dürften Österreicher gewesen sein.

Man kann den Satz „Nachdem Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst“ aber auch temporal interpretieren, keine Frage. Das Wichtige ist, und da stimme ich den anderen zu, dass „jetzt wo“ die eindeutig bessere Lösung ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Man kann den Satz „Nachdem Jarl Kalf jetzt tot ist, nehme ich an, dass du gehen willst“ aber auch temporal interpretieren, keine Frage. Das Wichtige ist, und da stimme ich den anderen zu, dass „jetzt wo“ die eindeutig bessere Lösung ist.


Ich bin ja deiner Meinung, du müsstest das Argument an jemand anderen addressieren.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin ja deiner Meinung, du müsstest das Argument an jemand anderen addressieren.


Es war nicht speziell an dich adressiert. Es ging allgemein darum, aufzuzeigen, dass beide Lesarten möglich sind.


----------



## Kajjo

Für ich ist "nachdem" temporal, aber je nach Kontext erkenne ich schon eine gewisse konsekutive oder kausale Konnotation. Rein konsekutiv verwendet, wäre es wohl Dialekt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Für ich ist "nachdem" temporal, aber je nach Kontext erkenne ich schon eine gewisse konsekutive oder kausale Konnotation. Rein konsekutiv verwendet, wäre es wohl Dialekt.


Genau. In Österreich wahrscheinlich durchaus akzeptabel, für „nördlichere“ Ohren eher merkwürdig.


----------

